# Got three stunning axies today



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Will get photos soon..
Quick question - can pumps be turned off at night...?


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

no because the water will stand still, not good as the oxegen levels will get low and also correct me if im wrong but i thought axies needed good water filtration because of there diet?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

kk thank you


milly said:


> no because the water will stand still, not good as the oxegen levels will get low and also correct me if im wrong but i thought axies needed good water filtration because of there diet?


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

thats ok by the way watch them if they are in the same tank as they tend to eat each others body parts but they do grow back over time


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea 

they are all rescues so are all special lol... all gettignbetter / are practically better now . have spare tanks etc et c ready just incase 


milly said:


> thats ok by the way watch them if they are in the same tank as they tend to eat each others body parts but they do grow back over time


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

they are quite cool and grow quite big, have you got the black or white ones?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i had a wild type 

and got 2 blackand one wild type today


milly said:


> they are quite cool and grow quite big, have you got the black or white ones?


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

is it these that if you gradually lower the water level they can loose there gills and turn in to salamanders and you can revert them back i'm sure i have read that some where


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

one of mine as changed - shouldnt be done and cannot be reversed 

(on in my sig is teh one that chnaged)



milly said:


> is it these that if you gradually lower the water level they can loose there gills and turn in to salamanders and you can revert them back i'm sure i have read that some where


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

cool i would like one but i have just bought 2 chilean rose t's and a mexi black king snake on the way and a royal


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol blooooming hell


milly said:


> cool i would like one but i have just bought 2 chilean rose t's and a mexi black king snake on the way and a royal


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats on your new axies
linda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ill get pics once they are settled!


linda.t said:


> congrats on your new axies
> linda


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

can't wait.
linda


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

what size tank do you use if you don't mind me asking


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yea, i would like to know how they are getting on!

they are in a 3' atm, but will move to a bigger one i understand 

Alex


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yup - they are much smaller than my last one at the moe anyway - so the dontlook tooo squished!! hehe.

they so CUTE

the male and def female - love terra cotta pots - and the lil maybe female hehe loves sitting at teh front - so cute! get pics ASAP


carpy said:


> yea, i would like to know how they are getting on!
> 
> they are in a 3' atm, but will move to a bigger one i understand
> 
> Alex


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

What filters do you use?
Internal or external?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

at the moe - 2 intena.. one for bottom one for top... 

not technicall enough to tell you the spec!!! lol



Goat said:


> What filters do you use?
> Internal or external?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)




----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

They look really cool.
Only mentioned as i have a couple of spare used internals kicking about at the moment and wondered if they may have been any use.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you 



Goat said:


> They look really cool.
> Only mentioned as i have a couple of spare used internals kicking about at the moment and wondered if they may have been any use.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I agree with leelee.

I hope this time you've got everything sorted & these don't metamorphosise also.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Actually, can you do me a cheesey quaver? 

I am interested in keeping a couple of them, do you know of any decent websites to look at regarding them?

Cheers!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

lol - the best person to go to is sami and mason on here 


Goat said:


> Actually, can you do me a cheesey quaver?
> 
> I am interested in keeping a couple of them, do you know of any decent websites to look at regarding them?
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

awww cute. I got two pink ones. I find it hard though latley with the filter, opening it and cleaning it and doing the water etc. my mum has to help me with it. I think in the future im gonna use this tank for my biggest spider to go in if shes still around. 
Do you know how long it takes axies to get to adulthood? I was told about 2years till they are sexually mature. They arnt that old yet, but are prob about 4/5 inches roughly. They can get to 12 inches cant they?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

yea these 3 are lil but my older one was about 0 - 12 inches 


BlackRose said:


> awww cute. I got two pink ones. I find it hard though latley with the filter, opening it and cleaning it and doing the water etc. my mum has to help me with it. I think in the future im gonna use this tank for my biggest spider to go in if shes still around.
> Do you know how long it takes axies to get to adulthood? I was told about 2years till they are sexually mature. They arnt that old yet, but are prob about 4/5 inches roughly. They can get to 12 inches cant they?


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

very nice,great pics
linda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe tank you!


linda.t said:


> very nice,great pics
> linda


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jul 30, 2006)

I have been reading this forum for quite some time now, and I’m extremely shocked at the lack of knowledge people have about animals they have brought, do you not think that you should find out about an animal and how to care for it before you buy it?

Axolotls need ALOT of care and attention and can’t just be thrown into a tank. I'm very surprised people who currently keep them don’t know stocking levels.

I have kept a number of axolotls over the years, and have helped and advised Sami on a number of occasions about them, so she can confirm my wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

they weren't just "thrown" into a tank. 
no one knows every single last detail about any animal, but the animal wouldn't be bought if there was any doubt on how to care for it.



Jigglypuff said:


> I have been reading this forum for quite some time now, and I’m extremely shocked at the lack of knowledge people have about animals they have brought, do you not think that you should find out about an animal and how to care for it before you buy it?
> 
> Axolotls need ALOT of care and attention and can’t just be thrown into a tank. I'm very surprised people who currently keep them don’t know stocking levels.
> 
> I have kept a number of axolotls over the years, and have helped and advised Sami on a number of occasions about them, so she can confirm my wealth of knowledge.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> they weren't just "thrown" into a tank.
> no one knows every single last detail about any animal, but the animal wouldn't be bought if there was any doubt on how to care for it.


Track record says otherwise...

JP is indfeed Sami's axie guru.

Mason


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> they weren't just "thrown" into a tank.
> no one knows every single last detail about any animal, but the animal wouldn't be bought if there was any doubt on how to care for it.


but you already had axolotls in the past so you should know that pumps stay on 24/7 :crazy:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

tombraider said:


> but you already had axolotls in the past so you should know that pumps stay on 24/7 :crazy:


the question was asked before any action was taken out. thats how advice works - you ask before you act.


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Track record says otherwise...
> 
> JP is indfeed Sami's axie guru.
> 
> Mason


thats helpful, thanks.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> the question was asked before any action was taken out. thats how advice works - you ask before you act.


I ask before i buy : victory:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

good for you. I suppose you are implying that we don't? 
because we don't directly ask permission from you it doesn't mean we go in blind.


tombraider said:


> I ask before i buy : victory:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> good for you. I suppose you are implying that we don't?
> because we don't directly ask permission from you it doesn't mean we go in blind.


I dont want you to ask my permission. Im surprised the rescue didnt fill you in on these things or asked you if you knew about such things like pumps in water.

I hope they give you many years of joy actually : victory:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

tombraider said:


> I dont want you to ask my permission. Im surprised the rescue didnt fill you in on these things or asked you if you knew about such things like pumps in water.
> 
> I hope they give you many years of joy actually : victory:


Thanks, They seem really happy, and they like to be together in a group. I will always think they look odd but I have to admit they do look cute in a strange way.
Apologies for being abrupt if you didn't mean to be provocative. There are so many people who just join in and comment on threads saying nothing helpful - commenting just to undermine people.
We have two pumps going , one in each end of the tank. We wondered if they would be alright having them off at night, beacuse they are a bit noisy, but the noisy one isn't as bad as it was.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Master_Of_Darkness said:


> Thanks, They seem really happy, and they like to be together in a group. I will always think they look odd but I have to admit they do look cute in a strange way.
> Apologies for being abrupt if you didn't mean to be provocative. There are so many people who just join in and comment on threads saying nothing helpful - commenting just to undermine people.
> We have two pumps going , one in each end of the tank. We wondered if they would be alright having them off at night, beacuse they are a bit noisy, but the noisy one isn't as bad as it was.


no worries, i guess i sounded a little off too so i apologise : victory: I have never kept them myself but always thought they are little cute looking things. Im not right up on the ins and outs of looking after water though and mine would probably end up living in a tank full of sludge :blush:
Think its best i keep to the land living creatures:lol2:


----------



## Master_Of_Darkness (Sep 18, 2007)

tombraider said:


> no worries, i guess i sounded a little off too so i apologise : victory: I have never kept them myself but always thought they are little cute looking things. Im not right up on the ins and outs of looking after water though and mine would probably end up living in a tank full of sludge :blush:
> Think its best i keep to the land living creatures:lol2:



fair enough! You're right - terrestrial is one thing, but it's a whole new experience having water-dwelling creatures. 

and thanks for the apology. I appreciate it :thumb:
8)


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jul 30, 2006)

I would just like to point out that axolotls do not like fast moving water. This actually really up sets them and can lead to gill damage.

I have an external filter which is for a tank half the size of the one it’s currently on. i.e I have a filter for a 2ft tank on my 4ft.

Because of the food that axolotls eat my recommendations are that:
1. If being fed bloodworms, they should be fed in a tub/container outside of the main tank (of course with main tank water). Once feeding is over axies can be put into main tank and leftovers and water can be thrown away.
2. Feeding of earthworms can be done in the tank, but you need to make sure the worm is eaten and not left on the floor of the tank for it to go hide somewhere and die. This is not good for your tank.
3. Feeding of pelleted food, should also be carried out as option 1.

If you do the above it means that you don’t have to keep removing uneaten food from the tank, which in turn pollutes the water, which means more water problems and over all more hassle for the owner.

Keeping axolotls shouldn’t be hassle or a burden, it should be enjoyable, just like the many years I have been keeping them.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

hi all
firstly, the "rescue guy" is me. 
i think, with the pump situation, whilst maybe this should have been known, they asked on the day they got them, so the pump was never off, so i don't see a problem. it may have been something they had just thought about

i resent to people judging others by past occurances. it was a mistake, and whilst it should not have happened, i know that everything possible was done to prevent it. i was on another forum at the time of the axie morphing, and i know all was done to help the little guy. i don't think pulling up the past is in any way useful.

Jigglypuff, some interesting points, if somewhat derogeratory comments in the first of the posts on this thread.

firstly, they were not just thrown into the tank, how on earth did you work that out??!!!!

with your comments about the food i both agree and diagree.

when i had 5 axies in a 4x2x2i had abou 1x1x1 eperated by very low partitions. this area had no substrate, and was where they were fed. this meant i did not have to remove the axies when feeding...something which i think shold be minimised.

feel free to comment.

Alex


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you - they all doing really well - you like the phtoos?

and surely takign them out every day to feed - will stress them or.. never heard of that befroe?


carpy said:


> hi all
> firstly, the "rescue guy" is me.
> i think, with the pump situation, whilst maybe this should have been known, they asked on the day they got them, so the pump was never off, so i don't see a problem. it may have been something they had just thought about
> 
> ...


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea I got three last week too! Thats what i was thinking, surely taking them out to feed them all the time would stress them out. if not thats quite a good plan coz my axies are messy buggers heehee.

x p x




























Pictures are really naff coz theyre off an old camera phone :S


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Their tank is on the floor at mo coz my dad is building me a strong tank stand. it's annoying because it makes the water slightly warmer, but hey, wont be for long!  

x p x


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd love to see more photos


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

My wild type (non-melanoid) keeps eating the two smaller Leucistic's food. Should I separate them whilst feeding? He also keeps headbutting them etc. the leucistics follow each other round the tank everywhere and looks like they kiss each other all the time? its quite strange. Why is this? I hope theyre not being racist or i'll have to have a word. 

x p x


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

My gang do this too. I now hand feed the one/s that are loosing out on food to make sure that they are eating. I have one juvenile which is larger than its siblings and it tends to hog the food dish ( probably wht its bigger!!)


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Yea. theyre all from the same batch but my wild type is so much fatter. I will try hand-feeding the little ones but theyre still a bit young and timid, also the wildy keeps following my hand about trying to nick it out my hand. cheeky sod.  

x p x


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

lol...funny my little piggy is a wild type too. No wonder they tend to be bigger they are just greedy!!


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

No dont reduce water levels it usually results in death. Freeky, turning of filters and pumps for much longer than 6 hours kills bacteria in your filter medium, as does washing the sponges in tap water. When the filter goes back on you pump dead bacteria back into the tank.Not good. Have freinds that have done it with fish.:blowup:


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

My axies always stare at the glass. are they staring at their reflection or looking through the glass or something else? just out of curiosity 

x p x


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

I asked about this once and apparently thay have very poor eyes sight so they won't be looking through the glass, also when they ( or us!) are in water we can see through the glass. I now think their eye sight is poor having watched them trying to catch falling food...they just don't see it!!!


----------

